# Vibey/Weird/Sad songs you're in love with!



## spook (Dec 16, 2009)

White Light said:


> The link is not working too. =S


<n00b> How do you link videos? :S </n00b>


----------



## White Light (Mar 9, 2010)

spook said:


> <n00b> How do you link videos? :S </n00b>


You just need to copy the url of the video and paste it in your message, if it doesn't work maybe there's some problem with the video.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

oh this song is more on the vibey/weird side than sad, but screw it I'm posting it anyway damn it! o_0


----------



## White Light (Mar 9, 2010)

*"*This song makes me think of floating through space and time. WooOoOaHHh*"* (quoting DanseMacabre)

*Love it! <3*

And this song makes me feel as if I'm floating through thru space:
(my choice might come off as quite mainstream and a little current but I *started* listening to english music only about 4 years ago :sad: and we've hardly one or two english music channels, the cd shops don't hold that much variety too...so my only good source is the internet! )


----------



## White Light (Mar 9, 2010)

*Here are a few more:
Talk - Coldplay*





*Porcelain - Moby*





*Na re na - Ali Azmat (This one is a Pakistani song...Give it a listen and tell me if you like it* :happy:*)*





*Drive - R.E.M*





*Fly me away - Goldfrapp*


----------



## White Light (Mar 9, 2010)

Forgot these: :shocked:

Starlight - Muse





Afterglow - INXS


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Memphisto (Jan 27, 2010)

DanseMacabre said:


> A Forest - The Cure


He's so young here! This is my favorite Cure song...ever. 

Love Bauhaus too!


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Gorgeous


----------



## smileyfacepenguin (Mar 29, 2010)

'curl up and die' by relient k, is the first one that came to mind. It doesn't make me feel depressed at all! Just really peaceful and that feels good. Mostly the lyrics don't give the song the mood, it's the tune or beat. Like upbeat or low or scary or sad.  you probably get it feelers. My mom hates almost all slow songs. She just uses music to be entertained in an energetic way I think. She Like she can't seem to appreciate the beauty of a slower calmer song. She couldn't stand listening to 'clocks' by coldplay this morning on the radio when I was really enjoying it. She's an isfj btw. Oh another one ijust discovered today but I thin I heard before is 'chasing pavements' by Adele.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pacifique (Mar 31, 2010)

love is blind by janis ian is my sadly self-indulgent moment


----------



## White Light (Mar 9, 2010)

*LOVE THIS ONE*


----------



## Memphisto (Jan 27, 2010)

Vibey songs of the day:


----------



## White Light (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## Shaneus (Feb 16, 2010)

Holy fuck, I only just remembered my favourite vibey/sad/melancholy track of ALL TIME.






Although I have a few more up my sleeve, I'd be doing this song a huge disservice by not giving it it's own post.


----------



## Boy C (Apr 1, 2010)

Love Teardrop by Massive Attack, gives me chills.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

*The Aliens - blue mantle* is one of my all time favourite songs *high five* ^_^


----------



## Boy C (Apr 1, 2010)

Aye, me too, makes me cry at times, both tears of joy and sadness.
I've you to thank for that one


----------



## Collossus (Dec 14, 2009)

Somehow, I always get back at this song at the end of the day and I find myself in it.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Should have been first:


----------

